# She just, died!



## D_Hemptress (Apr 3, 2013)

so, i dont get it. my creo mated last week has been eating great and very aggressive about it. and then today she looks like she is about to pop, is super lithargic, and i just check on her and she is hang from one leg sadly twitching... i just stuck her in the freezer, its too sad to watch.

so anyone know why this happened? did i feed her too much when she was expected to lay an ooth? i dont know what... help! :helpsmilie:


----------



## OctoberRainne (Apr 3, 2013)

Maybe there was an internal issue with the ooth or some other factor,that would be my guess,I havent personally seen this happen with females,just have had them be ooth heavy for months and still live


----------



## D_Hemptress (Apr 3, 2013)

OctoberRainne said:


> Maybe there was an internal issue with the ooth or some other factor,that would be my guess,I havent personally seen this happen with females,just have had them be ooth heavy for months and still live


ya at first i thought she was just ooth heavy. but then she started acting really weird. ive heard of them becoming egg-bound, but i dont know enough about that and/or if that happens to this sp.


----------



## Malakyoma (Apr 3, 2013)

Did she ever eject the spermatophore and close the ovipositor? I had a female Mesopteryx drop a day after mating with her ovipositor still open. She was discoloured, and stank as if she had been sick a long time, but had been fine until mating. Perhaps an infection from complication during mating is the cause.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Apr 3, 2013)

Malakyoma said:


> Did she ever eject the spermatophore and close the ovipositor? I had a female Mesopteryx drop a day after mating with her ovipositor still open. She was discoloured, and stank as if she had been sick a long time, but had been fine until mating. Perhaps an infection from complication during mating is the cause.


i have no idea i never saw, but i heard that she will sometimes eat this. either way there was no smell it was veyr random and very quick


----------



## Malakyoma (Apr 3, 2013)

D_Hemptress said:


> i have no idea i never saw, but i heard that she will sometimes eat this. either way there was no smell it was veyr random and very quick


if her ovipositor was still open, even if you never saw her eject the spermatophore, she may have succumbed to infection. I believe thats what took my Mesopteryx female from me. it should be easy to tell if it was still open.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 3, 2013)

no idea what it was, sometimes they just die.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Apr 3, 2013)

Malakyoma said:


> if her ovipositor was still open, even if you never saw her eject the spermatophore, she may have succumbed to infection. I believe thats what took my Mesopteryx female from me. it should be easy to tell if it was still open.


there was nothing still open. she looks fine other than being extremely fat. i took some pictures to show but i am reluctant to show them as they make me sad



hibiscusmile said:


> no idea what it was, sometimes they just die.


  how sad, and random.


----------



## sally (Apr 3, 2013)

I am so sorry, that sucks.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Apr 3, 2013)

on the upside the male survived the first mating and i have two more females. is there a way to prevent a mantis from becoming egg-bound? anybody?


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Apr 15, 2013)

No, not really. No one knows what causes it.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Apr 15, 2013)

WolfPuppy said:


> No, not really. No one knows what causes it.


thats too bad, luckily i was able to mate the second female for a second time. and he keeps getting away from her when they are finished, so he's a lucky little sex monkey


----------



## SilentDeviL (Apr 15, 2013)

RIP


----------



## sinensispsyched (Apr 15, 2013)

By raising the RH you can theoretically get her to lay....Also by free ranging her on a large, woody houseplant.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Apr 15, 2013)

D_Hemptress said:


> thats too bad, luckily i was able to mate the second female for a second time. and he keeps getting away from her when they are finished, so he's a lucky little sex monkey


Ya Cero Male are smart I see 70% Of the Male jump off ... from my 10 Pair .. not like other Lager SP... the male stay on after disconnected just give time for the females to grab them ... thats why soon as i see then Disconnect I spray them with water till the male jump off to save him ..


----------



## MantidBro (Apr 15, 2013)

D_Hemptress said:


> on the upside the male survived the first mating and i have two more females. is there a way to prevent a mantis from becoming egg-bound? anybody?


I have a theory that they become egg bound if they have eaten too much before laying it. Like the stomach is so big that its blocking the eggs internal pathway that leads to the exit.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Apr 15, 2013)

MantidBro said:


> I have a theory that they become egg bound if they have eaten too much before laying it. Like the stomach is so big that its blocking the eggs internal pathway that leads to the exit.


i must say i agree with this theory, creo#2 isnt getting as much food as i gave to Creo#1, in hopes that this helps


----------



## MantidBro (Apr 15, 2013)

D_Hemptress said:


> i must say i agree with this theory, creo#2 isnt getting as much food as i gave to Creo#1, in hopes that this helps


I hope it helps too, I'm sorry you lost her.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Apr 15, 2013)

MantidBro said:


> I hope it helps too, I'm sorry you lost her.


kinda sucks, cuz it was my first attempt at mating. but after the first time the male learned how to go about it. he's a pro now!


----------



## MantidBro (Apr 15, 2013)

D_Hemptress said:


> kinda sucks, cuz it was my first attempt at mating. but after the first time the male learned how to go about it. he's a pro now!


Aw that's too bad. Oh well, what can you do? At least you have other females. That's good that he's a pro now, haha! Kind of funny.


----------



## glock34girl (Apr 15, 2013)

How long do you wait after tey molt to adult before you pimp them out?


----------



## D_Hemptress (Apr 15, 2013)

glock34girl said:


> How long do you wait after tey molt to adult before you pimp them out?


basically a week after she molter to adult she started calling for a male. i suppose as long as they are calling it doesnt matter how long


----------



## glock34girl (Apr 15, 2013)

Oh well then. Someone is gonna get mates here shortly.


----------



## Digger (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## Reptiliatus (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss. I also would like to add that although this may not be the case here, I think impactions can also be caused by feeding on insects that have hard exoskeletons, or are none flying insects for example. Some mantids fair best on flying insects, for others it has no effect. I am thinking there could be a correlation between consuming "unsuitable prey items" and their digestive system of some mantids has a hard time handling the breaking down, potentially leading to impactions. I am completely uncertain but it is something to consider. Anyways, sorry to derail the thread a tad bit, we aren't talking about the digestive system here, rather the reproductive so I'll stop  .


----------



## D_Hemptress (Apr 16, 2013)

Reptiliatus said:


> I'm sorry for your loss. I also would like to add that although this may not be the case here, I think impactions can also be caused by feeding on insects that have hard exoskeletons, or are none flying insects for example. Some mantids fair best on flying insects, for others it has no effect. I am thinking there could be a correlation between consuming "unsuitable prey items" and their digestive system of some mantids has a hard time handling the breaking down, potentially leading to impactions. I am completely uncertain but it is something to consider. Anyways, sorry to derail the thread a tad bit, we aren't talking about the digestive system here, rather the reproductive so I'll stop  .


i took this into consideration with Oblina, my second creo. she only got flies!


----------

